# Taking a leap and trusting this boy today



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

He is going to have a ball and be so happy to be one of the big kids. I'm betting on him.

pr


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I wish you luck. Javelin is a good boy. I bet it will be fine.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

5 hrs isn't too long. I bet he'll do just fine and will make his mom proud.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

He'll be a good boy Catherine. We're betting on Javvy!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Is it possible to look so innocent while at the same time planning something?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks very innocent to me. Just like Gracie at that age. Hmmmm can he get to the toilet paper?
Eric


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My bet is on him being flawless! 

Can't wait to hear how he does!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Javelin

We heard that you stayed at home loose with Lily and Peeves and are wondering how it went. We hope you did not get into trouble.

Pericles: I'm not allowed to stay out when Mama goes out for longer than a few minutes, because I want to play with Jupiter. Sometimes he does play but not as long as I would like. I don't mind my crate, it's comfy. But Javelin you are lucky! 

Jupiter: I like to lie on the carpet and sometimes on the big bed. It's good to sleep. But Pericles can be a pest.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, Javelin got a break today. BF has been looking to make a job change and worked out his new position last week. He gave his two weeks notice today and his boss said he could take his leave today since it is a very slow time of year for them. He was home before I left. We now have this week and next week with stay at home dad, then we will have the gang on their own.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That really did work out well. BF can relax a bit before starting his new job and the dogs will be so pleased to have his company.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst, yes I am happy that BF will have a little down time between jobs. Also as much as I think Javelin is ready to be loose in the house at this point another week or two can't hurt. Since BF will probably spend a fair amount of his time off working on some projects in his workshop in the basement and Jav doesn't go down there yet, BF can listen for sounds of mischief and cut them off before things get too crazy.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's so nice BF will be home for a couple of weeks but I must say I was slightly disappointed. I was looking forward to reading how Jav did yesterday when I logged in this morning.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think Jav would have done fine, but it is always good to have a little more time to widen the unsupervised time of a loose puppy in the house. Your BF working in basement is a good way to do that. With me, I would leave Dakota free with the olders dogs when I went outside to do some yardwork. I would come and go out the door so Dakota got used to the fact if I left, I would be returning.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

I would do anything that face wanted me to do!:adore:

Martha et al


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Undoubtedly Lily and Peeves will be such good role models that Jav won't even think of mischief. At our house, Jazzie has been uncrated since she was about nine months old. Blue, on the other hand, at 22 months old, may never earn that privilege. He's undependable, and Jazzie is easily led astray, when socks and tissues are involved.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For real today! BF's new boss called late last week to ask when he could start and he decided to go today. We are having a late start for classes following the blizzard. I will be leaving soon. He first test will be from about 11:30 to 7:30. Wish him luck.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

I am sure he will be finr! You will know in just a couple of hours!

Martha et al (who would be more than happy if spring would decide to come next week..or even THIS week!)


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Good luck to the little man, I love those big brown eyes!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Depending on BF's new work hours the baby boy only has to last another 2 1/2 hours so his first long test day is more than half over. When I left them each dog was working on a puzzle filled treat toy with salmon skin and healthy cookies to dig out. Hopefully by now they have all long since found a bed or sofa to sleep on and are dreaming happy dreams about running in the snow.

I won't be home until 10:00 so it may be rather late before I post a report card.

Thanks for all the good wishes for his success.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Good luck! He'll be great of course I'm sure.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy to report that the little man earned an A today!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I am happy to report that the little man earned an A today!



Awesome news!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I am happy to report that the little man earned an A today!


YESSS!!!!!! Good boy, Javelin!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Good work javvy!!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm so glad The Jav came through with an outstanding grade!

I can't believe y'all actually got out of the house yesterday. I thought for sure you were stuck inside for another few days!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I am happy to report that the little man earned an A today!


Good boy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

StormeeK said:


> I'm so glad The Jav came through with an outstanding grade!
> 
> *I can't believe y'all actually got out of the house yesterday. I thought for sure you were stuck inside for another few days!*



My campus delayed the start of classes until 12:30, so I missed one lecture in the morning. That course is off to a rough start. Our side streets weren't too good yesterday, but the main roads were fine. The came back through overnight with the plows so hopefully it will be easier to get through the neighborhood today. No walking in the streets for a while though, there is only room for about one and a half cars at this point.

Javelin has been a lovely easy puppy, good thing too since Lily was anything but easy. I would never have left her loose in the house at the age which Javelin has earned his freedom. But then again all her crazy drives are what have made her such a fabulous working dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> My campus delayed the start of classes until 12:30, so I missed one lecture in the morning. That course is off to a rough start. Our side streets weren't too good yesterday, but the main roads were fine. The came back through overnight with the plows so hopefully it will be easier to get through the neighborhood today. No walking in the streets for a while though, there is only room for about one and a half cars at this point.
> 
> Javelin has been a lovely easy puppy, good thing too since Lily was anything but easy. I would never have left her loose in the house at the age which Javelin has earned his freedom. But then again all her crazy drives are what have made her such a fabulous working dog.



Timi and Lily have the exact same character! Timi was about 1 1/2 when I left her unconfined and still I have to do a sweep before I go out to make sure that there is nothing that she can get into. But man, teaching her a new trick takes maybe two minutes! She has danced (pirouette) on two legs for a while, and sitting pretty is her favorite trick, but I saw a dog on Facebook doing squats (from sit-pretty, to stand on two legs, and back to sit pretty), so I thought maybe I could teach Timi that. So last night I decided to teach her to stand in place on two legs (she really wanted to twirl), but it seriously didn't take but a minute or two to have her standing in place and repeating it. I figure once she has that solid, it should be easy peasy to chain the two. I tell you, the only limits on what I can teach her is my own creativity!
But I hope that my next one is just like Jav - two like Lily or Timi would be too much, don't you think?!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*"two like Lily or Timi would be too much, don't you think?!"

*I would have shot myself months ago and BF would have come home to find the lunatics scavenging my remains one night.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> *"two like Lily or Timi would be too much, don't you think?!"
> 
> *I would have shot myself months ago and BF would have come home to find the lunatics scavenging my remains one night.



Yes I think that, do you lol?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes I think that, do you lol?



For sure! You would love to have a Javvy pup personality, such an easy keeper.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> For sure! You would love to have a Javvy pup personality, such an easy keeper.



One of the reasons that I liked Timi's half sister - she was the least pushy puppy in the litter. But unfortunately I think that she is going to be close to the same size, and I need an equivalent size difference as much as I do personality - maybe even more...


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I knew he would do good! I must have gotten really lucky with Mira, I never had to crate or confine her to a room if she was left alone. She had free roam of the house since she was a 12 week old baby. It sounds crazy but she just napped when we left. I did crate her at night but once we moved here to Florida she has slept on my bed starting at 5 months. Other than the fiasco of potty training issues she had the other week ago, she is back to being perfect! For a first time dog owner, I am very pleased.. I don't think I would have been able to handle a Lily pup!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mithy said:


> I knew he would do good! I must have gotten really lucky with Mira, I never had to crate or confine her to a room if she was left alone. She had free roam of the house since she was a 12 week old baby. It sounds crazy but she just napped when we left. I did crate her at night but once we moved here to Florida she has slept on my bed starting at 5 months. Other than the fiasco of potty training issues she had the other week ago, she is back to being perfect! For a first time dog owner, I am very pleased.. I don't think I would have been able to handle a Lily pup!



Just don't get lulled into thinking it will be that easy next time lol!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

It's funny, the situation you described, with your BF home but down in the basement where he can hear any mischief, is the exact scenario that would provoke Beau's most annoying and destructive behaviors. He hates being left out of the action, and would find some noisy way of getting attention, like loudly chewing up a pen or some little plastic gizmo. That way he knows he can get someone to intervene, and maybe even "trade" for the naughty thing. He doesn't like being left alone one bit, but when we do leave him, he's a good boy. Glad Javelin passed his first home-alone trial with flying colors!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

What a MOST EXCLLENT boy, Javvy!

VQ & Iris, who was also an easy pup, still is.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have just started the third week of the semester and I am happy to say that everything has been going very well. The only thing that got destroyed was a pair of my underwear and I'm pretty sure that was a Lily job since she done that in the past and the only thing Javelin has ever done with clothing is lick it heavily. Happily the bits of the undies that she ate reappeared at the other end of things after a day or so with no complications.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> We have just started the third week of the semester and I am happy to say that everything has been going very well. The only thing that got destroyed was a pair of my underwear and I'm pretty sure that was a Lily job since she done that in the past and the only thing Javelin has ever done with clothing is lick it heavily. Happily the bits of the undies that she ate reappeared at the other end of things after a day or so with no complications.



Oh my Lily - not a good example to set for your baby brother!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh my Lily - not a good example to set for your baby brother!



No not good at all! But then again her house nickname has always been mischief.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think having one 'mischief' maker is enough! Glad Javie is a good boy!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly for sure one mischief is more than enough! I am lucky that so far when Lily has eaten all the strange things she's eaten they've just gone straight through. Javs is a good boy for sure!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Molly for sure one mischief is more than enough! I am lucky that so far when Lily has eaten all the strange things she's eaten they've just gone straight through. Javs is a good boy for sure!



Lily must be a really good chewer! And I mean that - some dogs just gulp things down and others take their time and chew. I have been blessed with really good chewers.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, she is a good chewer, all my undies she's eaten have been shredded into little bits. Today BF is off, so they will have a bonus of his company for most of the day.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, thanks to this thread Penny has been inspired. She twice went for 2 hours out of her crate with no damage. Yay.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> Well, thanks to this thread Penny has been inspired. She twice went for 2 hours out of her crate with no damage. Yay.
> 
> Rick



Good girl Penny!


----------

